# "Echter" Bikeshop in Hamburg?



## Motivatus (14. Mai 2009)

Einen Guten Morgen,

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen anständigen Bikeshop in Hamburg...

Mit Bikeshop meine ich einen echten Radl Laden, mit so einen guten Freak hinterm Tresen, nicht so einen der nur Kompletträder vertickt und bei jeder Teile Bestellung erstmal ins Internet muss weil er die Hälfte der Teile nicht kennt... Sprich einen Laden der mich beraten kann und nicht einen wo ich erstmal Aufklärungsarbeit leisten muss 

Um CNC mal kategorisch auszuschließen, geiler Laden, die Leute haben echt Ahnung und man kriegt auch alles, aber die Arroganz mit der man da behandelt wird ist echt vom anderen Stern, was ja jetzt auch darin gemündet ist das man nurnoch Di, Mi und Fr von 12-19:30 für normales Fußvolk aufhat, wenns der Laden nicht nötig hat hab ichs auch nicht nötig, schade.

Ganz unabhängig davon suche ich noch einen Laden wo man Bikeklamotten kaufen kann, sprich Mountainbikeklamotten der dann nicht nur zwei Shorts und ein paar Schuhe hat.

Obwohl ich seit vier Jahren in Hamburg wohne hab ichs noch nicht geschafft einen Laden meines Vertrauens zu finden

Vielen Danke für Eure Hilfe

Moti


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Mai 2009)

Versuche mal TNC in der Gaertnerstrasse !

Gute Preise und Auswahl. 

Mit CNC ist echt Schade,aber der Laden ist für mich auch nur noch eine Notlösung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motivatus (14. Mai 2009)

Ach die ham auch nen Laden? Gut zu wissen, ich kannte nur den Internetshop und damit hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht
Wird schleunigst ausprobiert, Danke.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Mai 2009)

Klar. Preise sind auch die Internetpreise und nicht wie bei CNC. 

Hat von 10 Uhr auf.


----------



## hülemüll (14. Mai 2009)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Um CNC mal kategorisch auszuschließen, geiler Laden, die Leute haben echt Ahnung und man kriegt auch alles, aber die Arroganz mit der man da behandelt wird ist echt vom anderen Stern, was ja jetzt auch darin gemündet ist das man nurnoch Di, Mi und Fr von 12-19:30 für normales Fußvolk aufhat, wenns der Laden nicht nötig hat hab ichs auch nicht nötig, schade.
> 
> 
> Moti



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Ausserdem ist Kulanz ein Fremdwort, von ein paar Handgriffen ohne Bezahlung mal ganz abgesehen. "Wir machen nichts umsonst." Das können andere besser... Mink's Bikeshop in der Osterstrasse zum Beispiel.


----------



## jo46 (14. Mai 2009)

hmm, also ich habe mein Rad bei RadsportvonHacht gekauft - und wurde dort von "Recki" sehr gut beraten. Also für mich ist Radsport von Hacht der Laden des Vertrauens.

www.radsportvonhacht.de

VG
Jochen


----------



## tequesta (14. Mai 2009)

Motivatus schrieb:


> CNC..., geiler Laden, die Leute haben echt Ahnung und man kriegt auch alles,...



zu vernünftigen Preisen hast Du vergessen! 
Warenkorb aus I-Shop ausdrucken und mitnehmen. So kannst Du schon zuhaus Dein Geld abzählen und der Einkauf/Dein Leiden geht noch schneller vorüber...

Ich würde den kategorischen Ausschluss überdenken!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2009)

fahrrad pagels in hh-horn st sehr zu empfehlen. fähige mitarbeiter. cooler junger chef und ein mit geilem zeug vollgestopfter laden.

sehr zu empfehlen. ansonsten odin-bikes in trittau. tnc passt auch. cnc finde ich auch ziemlich arrogant und abgehoben.


----------



## Motivatus (14. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, werd ich mal am Wochenende shoppen gehen.  Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das die echte Stammkundschaft bei CNC anders behandeln, hab da im letzten Jahr trotz ihrere Unfreundlichkeit knapp 800 gelassen und hab mich immer geärgert das ich des nicht in einem Laden gelassen hab den ich auch unterstützen möchte, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Mai 2009)

Stammkunden werden auch schlecht behandelt. 
Hab schon 7 Rahmen und mehrere Parts gekauft und werde auch schlecht behandelt.


----------



## hülemüll (15. Mai 2009)

kauf den 8. Rahmen doch endlich woanders. ich habe bei cnc teile für ein komplettes bike gekauft und das war mit sicherheit das letzte mal! hiinterbau haben sie mir "plan", sagen wir besser diagonal gefräst. konnte ich in einem anderen laden nochmal machen lassen. denen gebe ich kein teil mehr in die hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (15. Mai 2009)

Mit CNC habe ich zuanfang gute Erfahrungen gemacht, darauf hin extrem schlechte. Zunächst habe ich das erste mal da was gekauft einen Drössiger Billigrahmen. Da haben sie mir ganz spontan noch ein paar nette Aufkleber mti eingepackt. Dann ist mir der Hinterbau vom Rahmen etwa einen Monat vor Garantieende gebrochen/ gerissen. Den habe ich anstandslos und super schnell (3 Tage) ausgetauscht bekommen. 

Dann habe ich nach und nach mal Teile da gekauft, was von Tag zu Tag schlechter, bzw. unfreundlicher war. Naja wobei ich einfach nur bei einen Verkäufer kaufen würde/werde, der sich auch mal spontan 30min lang Zeit genommen hat und mir alle Einzelheiten zu den neuen Norco Rahmen erzählt hat und vorgeschlagen hatte, weil mir der Komplettrahmen zu teuer war das billigste Model zu kaufen (also CNC kauft) und mir den Rahmen zur möglichst niedrigen Kondition zu verkaufen. Müssten so etwa 900,- inkl. DHX 3 gewesen sein, was ich mit der Händlergarantie voll in Ordnung finde. 

Was mich erschüttert hatte, war dass ich dann mal an einen anderen Verkäufer geraten war, ich gerade massig Geld hatte und für etwa 400-500 Euro eine Downhillgabel kaufen wollte. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob RS Boxxer oder eine MZ 888 und wollte einfach mal beide in die Hand nehmen udn fragte danach nett. Die Antwort darauf antwortete:" wieso, da hängen doch jeweils zwei Modelle? Siehst du die etwa nicht?!" Dann habe ich auch gesagt, dass mir aber 499,- Euro zu viel für die uralte 2004er Boxxer wäre und ich das etwas unverschämt finde und wenn dann eine 2007er oder 08er wollte, wie die Preise das eben bei Mailorder auch hergeben. Darauf hin meinte er äußerst energisch, dass das Mailorder sei und sie nicht da mithalten könnten und ist einfach gegangen und meinte noch zu guter Schluss, dass ich doch den Laden verlassen sollte.... 

Seit diesem Tag gehe ich nur noch im Notfall in diesen Laden....


----------



## AndreZ. (15. Mai 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Seit diesem Tag gehe ich nur noch im Notfall in diesen Laden....




Nach dem Erlebniss, würde ich das nichtmal mehr im Notfall tun!!!

Und das in der heutigen Zeit...naja, wer es nicht nötig hat...


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Mai 2009)

tjaa... sie haben eben den monopol und wenn was schnell gehen muss....


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2009)

Den 8 Rahmen habe ich direkt bei Nicolai gekauft und gerne mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Mai 2009)

verständlich


----------



## Pfefferspay (15. Mai 2009)

die jungs bei Minks in der osterstr. sind nett und hilfsbereit. so wirbt man neukunden.
bei MSP unfreundlich-kauf oder raus. TNC jedesmal wenn ich dem laden betrete und tag oder ähnliches sage kommt nichts zurück, obwohl cheffchen alleine an tresen steht.
CNC offnungszeiten, naja müssen die selber wissen. aber unfreundlich war dar noch niemand zu mir. wenn du weißt was du willst, rein, sagen das da will ich und wenig geld bezahlen. sich über einen schalttrigger ne dreivirtelstunde beraten lassen und dann nur einen für internetpreise haben wollen geht auch hier nicht so gut. arroganz müssen anscheinend alle zweiradhändler an den tag legen. ist mit denen wohl wie mit polizisten.

beim thema fachwissen, werde ich überall regelmäsig enttäuscht. reicht aber anscheinend um einen laden zu führen. am besten immer alles selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

kann ich bei msp so nicht sagen. war da aber nur einmal und habe ein paar anschuhe gekauft. fühlte mich da trotzdem nicht wohl. der chef von tnc kriegt auch nicht alles immer mit. wesentlich cooler und entspannter sind die jungs ausm teileverkauf (rechter hand wenn man reinkommt).


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der chef von tnc kriegt auch nicht alles immer mit. wesentlich cooler und entspannter sind die jungs ausm teileverkauf (rechter hand wenn man reinkommt).



Der Ulli ist schließlich in den 90zigeren selber rennmäßig MTB gefahren


----------



## great (12. August 2009)

Fachwissen findet man in Minks Bike Shop breit gefächert, da kannst Du mit jedem Rad ankommen und die wissen definitiv Bescheid! Der beste und großartigste Laden in HH!


----------



## northpoint (12. August 2009)

Und ich suche auch immer noch...möglichst sollte der Laden aber im Norden bzw. Norderstedt & Umgebung liegen.


----------



## teufel781 (22. August 2009)

In Norddeutschland sind gute Läden rar. Da wirst Du etwas weiter fahren müssen. Düs doch mal nach Henstedt Ulzburg und schau bei GeFu in der Ulzburger Str. rein.


----------



## JackBike (22. August 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Darauf hin meinte er äußerst energisch, dass das Mailorder sei und sie nicht da mithalten könnten und ist einfach gegangen und meinte noch zu guter Schluss, dass ich doch den Laden verlassen sollte....



Heftig... aus dem Laden verwiesen... 

Für Beratung zahl ich auch gerne mehr.
Aber sicher nicht dort.


----------



## Daddelmann (22. August 2009)

jep. war ein ziehmlich schönes erlebnis. ich meine... die jungs haben so wenig zeit, dass sie sogar nur noch drei oder vier tage die woche aufhaben....

und das ist ganz gewiss die wahrheit, was ich euch schreibe!


----------



## Dirtmöchtegern (28. August 2009)

Hi
Werde irgendwann die nächsten 2 wochen nen Kurztripp nach Hamburg machen und suche nen kompetenten, günstigen, freundlichen undleicht zu erreichenden Bmx/Dirt Bike/Freeride/Downhill Laden.
Habt ihr da grade eien  im Sinn.
Schöe Grüße


----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2009)

Dirtmöchtegern schrieb:


> Hi
> Werde irgendwann die nächsten 2 wochen nen Kurztripp nach Hamburg machen und suche nen kompetenten, günstigen, freundlichen undleicht zu erreichenden Bmx/Dirt Bike/Freeride/Downhill Laden.
> Habt ihr da grade eien  im Sinn.
> Schöe Grüße



sowas gibt es leider gottes nicht in hamburg. je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst für die teile und bikes = jodys und von hacht


----------



## Dirtmöchtegern (28. August 2009)

Ok, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2009)

leider die harte wahrheit, aber bei denen bist du am besten aufgehoben


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. August 2009)

Dirtmöchtegern schrieb:


> Hi
> Werde irgendwann die nächsten 2 wochen nen Kurztripp nach Hamburg machen und suche nen kompetenten, günstigen, freundlichen undleicht zu erreichenden Bmx/Dirt Bike/Freeride/Downhill Laden.
> Habt ihr da grade eien  im Sinn.
> Schöe Grüße




MoinMoin

Versuchs mal hier:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/

oder hier:

http://www.msp-bikes.de/final/

....die liegen beide recht dicht zusammen,aber achte bei CNC auf die Öffnungszeiten,die recht Eigenwillig sind mittlerweile,aber sonst solltest du da alles finden!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2009)

Also bei der Frage nach *kompetenten, günstigen, freundlichen  *Bikeshops CNC und MSP in den Ring zu werfen:


----------



## Dirtmöchtegern (31. August 2009)

Also CNC sieht doch gut aus.
Da wird nächstes Wochenende gleich mal vorbeigeschaut.
Danke für die Tipps.
Aber habt ihr wirklich keinen Laden, der eher Dirtbike orientiert ist?
Grüße


----------



## schläferchriz (31. August 2009)

und fahrrad-pagels!
www.fahrrad-pagels.de


----------



## hhninja81 (1. September 2009)

Dirtmöchtegern schrieb:


> Also CNC sieht doch gut aus.
> Da wird nächstes Wochenende gleich mal vorbeigeschaut.
> Danke für die Tipps.
> Aber habt ihr wirklich keinen Laden, der eher Dirtbike orientiert ist?
> Grüße


Na dann viel Spaß...... die feinen Herren machen am Sa nicht mehr auf Ich kann die schlechten Erfahrungen meiner Vorschreiber nur bestätigen. Ich wollte da mal was kaufen und habe mein Bike mit in den Laden genommen und wurde direkt angegruntzt, dass ich mein Bike doch gefälligst draußen lassen soll. Da ich mein Bike nie draußen hinstelle mußte ich meine Teile "leider" woanders kaufen. Ich kann es ja verstehen, da der Laden sehr klein ist, aber ich war der einzige Kunde im Laden.....von Hacht und TNC kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dirtmöchtegern (13. September 2009)

So.
War letztes Wochenende dort.
Ich war beim FlairBmx Shop.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Grüße


----------



## kingfrett (13. September 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> sowas gibt es leider gottes nicht in hamburg. je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst für die teile und bikes = jodys und von hacht



Naja, was erwartest Du? Hier in Hamburg sind wir mitten auf dem platten Land, da hats sich nicht so mit den mountains 

Jodys kenn ich noch nicht (obwohl beim Büro direkt um die Ecke), aber von Hacht finde ich stellenweise wirklich grenzwertig. Zum einen braucht man dort in der Regel eine wirklich gut gefüllte Brieftasche, bekommt dafür aber auch, so man an den richtigen Mitarbeiter gerät, eine wirklich erstklassige Beratung. Zum Anderen kann es einem, wie mir als ich noch wirklich gar keine Ahnung hatte, passieren, daß einem ein LRS mit schmalen Felgen und breiten Reifen verkauft wird mit dem rumeierfreies Fahren nur mit maximalem Luftdruck möglich ist.

Ich denke mit "normalen" Rädern dürfte man dort gut bedient sein, mit MTBs siehts dort eher flau aus.

Btw, von Hacht ist Shimano ServicePoint und besorgt einem auch die wirklich absonderlichsten Ersatzteile, so sie denn überhaupt noch liefebar sind, zu wirklich korrekten Konditionen.


----------



## Daddelmann (13. September 2009)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Naja, was erwartest Du? Hier in Hamburg sind wir mitten auf dem platten Land, da hats sich nicht so mit den mountains
> 
> Jodys kenn ich noch nicht (obwohl beim Büro direkt um die Ecke), aber von Hacht finde ich stellenweise wirklich grenzwertig. Zum einen braucht man dort in der Regel eine wirklich gut gefüllte Brieftasche, bekommt dafür aber auch, so man an den richtigen Mitarbeiter gerät, eine wirklich erstklassige Beratung. Zum Anderen kann es einem, wie mir als ich noch wirklich gar keine Ahnung hatte, passieren, daß einem ein LRS mit schmalen Felgen und breiten Reifen verkauft wird mit dem rumeierfreies Fahren nur mit maximalem Luftdruck möglich ist.
> 
> ...



ich glaub du unterschätzt die größer der mtb szene in hamburg. einen guten service erwarte ich von JEDEM bikeshop. ich erwarte von media martkt auch guten service für unseren 50" flachbildfernseher, auch wenn wir nicht in DEM elektroland japan bin. das sehe ich ganz ehrlich nicht als entschuldigung.


entschuldige mich bitte für den angriff an dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (13. September 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich glaub du unterschätzt die größer der mtb szene in hamburg. einen guten service erwarte ich von JEDEM bikeshop.
> 
> entschuldige mich bitte für den angriff an dich.



Ich glaub da hast Du mich ein klein wenig missverstanden! Ich meinte nicht den Service von irgendeinem Shop, sondern das diese Shops, bedingt durch das platte Land hier im Norden und die dadurch nur begrenzt vorhandenen Berge, ihre Schwerpunkte naturgemäß mehr auf "normale" Fahrräder und weniger auf MTBs, DH etc ausrichten.


Btw, Angriff, welchen Angriff?


----------



## Braunbaer (13. September 2009)

Also den perfekten Radladen gibt es in Hamburg nicht - oder ich habe ihn noch nicht gefunden 

Kleinkram und manchmal auch Klamotten kaufe ich bei BOC - die Jungs dort haben wirklich keine Ahnung, aber wenn man weiß was man will, sind sie günstig. Kleine Anekdote zu BOC: Ich wollte eine TretLagerschale fürs MTB kaufen. Er legt mir eine fürs Rennrad auf den Tisch "die passt auch", ne, is klar...

Bei von Hacht wird man nur bedient, wenn der Verkäufer gerade einen guten Tag hat - jedenfalls mein Eindruck.

CNC? Hahahahahaha... ich war da 1x - und nie wieder. Ein Kollege wollte dort ein Rennrad kaufen und ich wollte es mit anschauen. Beratung = null, als der Verkäufer dann da war, sollte ich als allererstes mein Rennrad sofort wieder rausstellen - an die Stresemannstraße! Ne, is klar, ich stelle meine 1000-EUR-Renner gerne an die Stresemannstraße. Ich bin der Bitte gerne nachgekommen, aber ich bin nicht wieder reingegangen 

Biedler-Bikes in der Jarrestraße machte einen netten Eindruck, ich war aber nicht oft dort.

Wo Du von Norderstedt schreibst, ich habe mein Hardtail in Barmstedt bei Transalp24 gekauft, ist zwar prinzipiell ein Versandladen, aber sehr kulant und günstig.

MSP? Naja, ein Kollege schwört drauf.

Den Weg zu Storm-Cycles im Valentinskamp kannst Du Dir auch sparen, es sei denn, der Verkäufer sieht Dich als gut genug an, damit Du dort ein Rad kaufen darfst 

Viele schwören auf Suicycle in St.Pauli, leider habs ich bisher nicht dahin geschafft.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. September 2009)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hast Du mich ein klein wenig missverstanden! Ich meinte nicht den Service von irgendeinem Shop, sondern das diese Shops, bedingt durch das platte Land hier im Norden und die dadurch nur begrenzt vorhandenen Berge, ihre Schwerpunkte naturgemäß mehr auf "normale" Fahrräder und weniger auf MTBs, DH etc ausrichten.
> 
> 
> Btw, Angriff, welchen Angriff?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## RagazziFully (2. Oktober 2009)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Viele schwören auf Suicycle in St.Pauli, leider habs ich bisher nicht dahin geschafft.



Ja, sofern man in der City cool sein möchte mit ner Stahlgurke ohne Gangschaltung und Bremsen kann man da hin, aber sonst?

Ich finde CNC schon okay, man muss halt selbst wissen was man braucht.. Gar nicht erst versuchen die vollzuquatschen sondern einfach sagen was man will.. Auf jeden Fall bekommt man da ne Menge..

Bei Von Hacht war ich schon ab und zu, die sind immer absolut freundlich und hilfsbereit, selbst wenn es um Kleinkram geht (Schlauch, Beleuchtung etc.) ..


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Oktober 2009)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> ......
> 
> CNC? Hahahahahaha... ich war da 1x - und nie wieder. Ein Kollege wollte dort ein Rennrad kaufen und ich wollte es mit anschauen. Beratung = null, als der Verkäufer dann da war, sollte ich als allererstes mein Rennrad sofort wieder rausstellen - an die Stresemannstraße! Ne, is klar, ich stelle meine 1000-EUR-Renner gerne an die Stresemannstraße. Ich bin der Bitte gerne nachgekommen, aber ich bin nicht wieder reingegangen
> 
> .......


 
Naja ... hmm.
Ich war mal mit nem Kollegen dort. Da kam einer mit seinem RR rein und lehnte es an einem nagelneuen weiß lackierten Rahmen an, welcher für einen Kunden dort stand. Ich hoffe das warst nicht Du.
Das da der Verkäufer etwas ungehalten wird ist ja wohl logisch. Oder wie soll er dem Käufer des Rahmens die Kratzer erklären?
Ich bin mit denen eigentlich zufrieden. Bis auf die Öffnungszeiten.


----------



## johnnycalzone (7. Oktober 2009)

Von Hacht ist nicht gerade billig, hat aber fast immer alles auf Lager und kann so ziemlich alles und schnell besorgen bei Sonderwünschen. Die Mitarbeiter sind meistens sehr nett und kompetent. Die Leute aus dem Service auch, zudem läuft da meistens schön laute Rockmusik ;-)
Die haben im Haus gegenüber auch eine sehr gut sortierte Klamottenabteilung. Hat aber alles seinen Preis, wenig bis garnichts reduziert.
TNC ist sortimentsmäßig ganz gut aufgestellt, aber der Chef schäumt jetzt nicht gerade von Enthusiasmus über. Die Leute dort aus dem Service sind aber auch ganz nett.
Hatte vor einigen Monaten bei meinem rennrad nen Schaltwerkabriss und brauchte das Dura-Ace-Schaltwerk der Vorsaison. Von Hacht hatte es nicht, TNC auch nicht, gefunden hab ichs letztendlich bei BOC für kleines Geld ;-)
Also für Einzelteile kann man dort auch mal anfragen.
Aber beraten lassen würde ich mich dort nicht, wenn ich keine Ahnung habe. Dort sind viele junge Aushilfen, die wesentlich weniger Ahnung haben als in den kleinen, feinen Bikeshops.
CNC kenn ich nicht, werd ich nach dem feedback hier ausm Forum auch nie hingehen. Tja, noch einen potentiellen Kunden verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du Teile suchst und genau weißt, was Du willst, dann bekommst Du es bei CNC echt preiswert.
Bei vonHacht hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen in der Werkstatt gemacht. Wenn mein fast nagelneues Rad zwischen anderen Rädern verkeilt lagert und vor meinen Augen ausgegraben wird, als sei es ein McKenzie, dann platzt mir der Kragen. Dann erzählt mir der Guy irgendwelche Geschichten von Gabeldruck und Dämpferdruck, welche er geändert hat. Zuhause natürlich gecheckt: Nix wurde getan.
Da kommt mir MSP etwas kompetenter vor.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (9. Oktober 2009)

So, seit einem Jahr in HH und folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

CNC - da war ich heute zum ersten Mal, hab mir fein ausgedruckt, was ich will und wurde freundlich und schnell bedient. Bei einem Mailorder mit quasi Lagerverkauf erwarte ich keine großartige Beratung, stattdessen freu ich mich über die "Schnäppchen", die man da machen kann... .

von Hacht - Da wurde ich bisher, egal ob bei den Klamotten oder den Rädern richtig umgarnt, viele nette MitarbeiterInnen, die auch auf mich kompetent wirkten. Gut wenn man Beratung will und keine "Schnäppchen".

Suicycle - Gut wenn man auf St. Pauli einen Platten, aber NICHTS dabei hat. Coole Typen. 

RadundTat in Ottensen - Hier bekam ich alles für meine Alltags-Rennrad und nach einer Woche HH, eine gute Beratung, wo man überall Mountainbike fahren kann.


----------



## jo46 (10. Oktober 2009)

Moin, Moin,

also ich habe bei von Hacht mein MTB gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Service, Beratung und netter Klönschnack - alles passt und ich werde erst gar nicht mehr an einer anderen Stelle schauen, wenn es um Technik geht. Klar, dass man bei Kleidung auch mal bei den Versendern wie Rose vorbeischaut. Aber gegen von Hacht gibt es meines Erachtens absolut nichts  Super kompetent, super nett und vom Preis her völlig ok!

LG
Jochen


----------

